# Bug ID - What is this?



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

What is this? I dont have any frogs yet. I purchased some ricca; the bugs might have come with it.

(what a pain to try and get a good picture of them.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Some sort of springtail???


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

Mainly I want to know if they are harmful to frogs... I am really hoping not because i am finally ready to get a pair.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I would doubt it. It will probably just be a food item. How big is it, and are there a bunch of them? Springtails usually come in groups. They are good frog food.


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

They are extremely small. Most are pinhead size... a few might be 1mm large.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

They are spring tails then. You are in good shape.


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

Free Springtails.. Lucky me :lol:


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm not sure about them being springtails, can you get a better picture? If they are springtails, they should jump, and you may be able to see a furcula (the "springtail", so to speak), a pair of appendages sticking out of the back of the animal. 

They might be springtails, they might not, but I really doubt they're going to be harmful to the frogs.


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

the best thing you could probably do is add the frogs as soon as possible, and I doubt you'll ever see the bugs again! :lol:


----------

